# Black cat=bad luck



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

Well I have been trying to convince my husband that we should get a black cat. I love black cats, when I was a little girl I had one and she was such a wonderful cat. She eventually was killed by a neighbor of mine and I always regretted that. On all the websites I've found for cats that need adoption there are always like 20 black cats to every other color cat. And that just isn't fair because they are so darn sweet.

BUT my husband seems to think black cats are bad luck. Every time I think I almost got him convinced hes like but they are bad luck. Does anyone know any history on this or where it began? It is so annoying to have someone hate a black cat just because...its black...I loved rugrat soooo much and when she was poisoned it broke my heart. I just don't know how to convince him that black cats are not evil. 

Anyways any help on the subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

Is he joking or actually from the 17th century?


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

From Wiki:
"The black cat in folklore has been thought to change into human shape to act as a spy or courier for witches or demons. During the Middle Ages, these superstitions led people to kill black cats. This had the unintended consequence of increasing the rat population and the spread of the Black Plague and other diseases carried by rodents.[3http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_cat#cite_note-2]"

lol... In other words, don't mess with kitties, they'll give you plague


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The folklore behind black cats varies around the world, since in some countries, black cats are viewed as bad luck and in other countries they are viewed as good luck. The main association between black cats and bad luck dates back to the Middle Ages, when black cats were thought to be the aides of witches. It was thought that a witch seeking to disguise herself could turn into a black cat, or that a witch could turn a black cat into human form in order to act as a spy.

In many areas, such as parts of the UK and Asia, black cats are thought to bring good luck. For example, in Scotland, superstition has it that a black cat means prosperity and riches are coming your way. So, perhaps you could convince your husband to adopt a black cat and give it a good Scottish name!


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

hehe vapid, brazil is a very catholic country. You even pay taxes to the church if you live close to it just for living close to it. So alot of catholic views on things like, black cats, are still very prominent here. When I was younger I got the black cat because my neighbor gangs were getting black cats and "sacrificing" them for Halloween. 

@ rena- yeah I really want another long haired black cat, my goal cat. He wants one of those that look like a fat blue cat from one of his childhood cartoons lol. But I am really trying to stand firm on meh dream kitty. (which is a black cat) 

I am loving all these facts will have to tell them to him when we go to the shelter this weekend. ^_^ I just hope there are any adult cats at this point. I've been searching all week and everywhere just has kittens or dogs >.< so frustrating


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

haha yea, i was kidding around. I actually spent a month bumming around Brazil when I was a teen, mostly around Bahia.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Black cats are not bad luck. In fact, if either of my cats has to be deemed the 'naughtier, nastier, moodier, more black cloud and bad luck' one, then it's my gray and white Samantha. She loves me to *death*, but she's picky with my boyfriend and sometimes the other cat...she even sets up traps for my boyfriend, like placing a toy or sitting *right *behind him, so he nearly trips when he backs up, hahaha! Rochelle, our all black kitty, is a super lover and just wants to play like a kitten (shes not, lol) all day long.



Huge said:


> From Wiki:
> "The black cat in folklore has been thought to change into human shape to act as a spy or courier for witches or demons. During the Middle Ages, these superstitions led people to kill black cats. This had the unintended consequence of increasing the rat population and the spread of the Black Plague and other diseases carried by rodents.[3]"
> 
> lol... In other words, don't mess with kitties, they'll give you plague


Haha, nice! XD

I love my long haired black kitty. She's sweet and cuddly, and so far I'm plague and witchcraft free, yay!  On a similar note, I'm so excited to have a black cat for Halloween this year...I bought her a little cute pumpkin collar for the festivities! XD


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Olivers-Slave said:


> When I was younger I got the black cat because my neighbor gangs were getting black cats and "sacrificing" them for Halloween.


I missed this the first time through the thread. My Halloween "high" has been diminished. Poor black kitties. 



Olivers-Slave said:


> I am loving all these facts will have to tell them to him when we go to the shelter this weekend. ^_^ I just hope there are any adult cats at this point. I've been searching all week and everywhere just has kittens or dogs >.< so frustrating


Our local SPCA is always chock full on black cats and kittens. When we adopted Rochelle, she was one of 7 black adults and like 5 or 6 black kittens. Rochelle had been in the shelter for over half a year before we adopted her, and she is the sweetest kitty ever. It's not right to me to discriminate on a kitty's color. 

Good luck when you go to the shelter, Oliver! I hope you are able to get the black kittycat of your dreams.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

My sister's black cat, Binks, is just the best, most social, cuddly, nicest cat you could ever hope to meet. He's even become a neighborhood celeb, for his love of venturing out and visiting with all the neighbors, often inviting himself right inside! He's helped my sister meet a lot of new people, and even make some friends. That's no bad luck! Discriminating against a cat because of his/her color is just absurd!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I loooove black cats. When I was breeding I had 3 black studs in succession. They always showed beautifully, had wonderful temperaments, were fantastic lovers, rarely sprayed---really wooed the girls and were perfect gentlemen, no "Wham bang thank you ma'm". All the girls loved them, and they were fantastic with their kitties too. Loved to play with them; one even let "weaned" kitties nurse on him....pretty funny! The only thing I didn't like about them was that black was hard to photograph them well.

It's amazing how much superstition there still is about black cats associated with bad luck in North America. As someone pointed out they're usually the last to get adopted, though I never had trouble selling mine, as I usually had a waiting list and they were a fairly rare breed. But yes, there are some crazy people out there, and for that reason most human societies/rescues and breeders who have black kittens will never sell them around Hallow'een time.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I had a black Maine **** when I was a kid and he died a few years ago . Reese was the sweetest, most loving cat I have EVER met. If your husband had met Reese, he would have wanted a black cat


----------



## tate (Jan 17, 2010)

I adore black cats! Three of my favorite cats ever have been black actually. 
Tiffy - my cousin's cat had kittens & she gave her to me. I didn't want her at first because she was extremely clingy, but she turned out to be the greatest cat ever. I was only about 8 when I got her & we became inseparable. She passed on about 13 years ago & I still miss her to this day.
Tristan - He was solid black, long scraggly hair, and ONE EYE! When I was about 9 we lived in TN for a few months & some ignorant nasty man threw him in the air & kicked him in the head, causing his eye to ulcerate. This happened when he was a small kitten - before we moved there - & by the time I found him the socket was empty but healed. I brought him in sobbing to my parents "Can I keep him, he needs love too!" -- he was such a lovey, affectionate cat. Everyone loved him, he had such a cool-rockstar attitude. Total ragamuffin, but in the most endearing way.
And now I have my George, he is the most easygoing cat imaginable. He adores everyone & gets along with the other animals. Out of my four cats he is the favorite of both my nieces (aged 3 & 5) because he doesn't run too fast, he likes hugs & kisses, and he comes when he's called. LOL Also every time he looks at them they claim "Aunt Jen, George loves me!" with such adoration. 
Tell your husband he's missing out!


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

RachandNito said:


> My sister's black cat, Binks, is just the best, most social, cuddly, nicest cat you could ever hope to meet. He's even become a neighborhood celeb, for his love of venturing out and visiting with all the neighbors, often inviting himself right inside! He's helped my sister meet a lot of new people, and even make some friends. That's no bad luck! Discriminating against a cat because of his/her color is just absurd!


omg that is what I want to name my new cat if I get a black one! I love the movie hocus pocus ^_^ 

@ tate- that is so sweet. I am such an underdog lover. If I see a cat missing a limb or eye thats probably going to be the one I want. one eyed kitty would be Pirate lol. Just for the irony


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

The superstitions seem silly to me, but they are very prevalent here in the southeastern US too. If you go to a local shelter here, there are probably 5x as many black cats and dogs than anything else. Big black dogs have a REALLY bad reputation here; they are either too "scary" for nice people to adopt, or miss-used by others as "guard" dogs. It just makes me so sad because many of those dogs are just black lab mixes, and those are some of the sweetest and most loyal dogs you could have


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Black cats are the best . Tessie is the sweetest cat, loves to cuddle and purrs up a storm. I want another one!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Black cats RULE!!!!!!!

Cleo is my only _talker_ and she comforts me when I'm sad. She likes to sleep on my pillow with her paws touching my face. I love her sooooooooo much!!!


----------



## Lions (Aug 31, 2010)

I think black cats are adorable.
They are full of personality and no different from any other cat. Its just fur.
That's like saying Mexicans or Africans are bad luck. o___O;

Groucho Marx said,
*"A black cat crossing your path signifies that the animal is going somewhere."*

That is one of my favorite quotes.


----------



## Lions (Aug 31, 2010)

Ah, and by the way, my only issue with black animals is that they are much harder to photograph.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

On my second black cat...and his name is LUCKY! I once read that there are more black cats than any other single color, and therefore they have to have the best personalities in order to be selected! Now, does your husband want a cat with a great personality or not? P.S. This is the feral I mentioned in another thread that chirps & squeaks instead of meowing and you said your feral does the same. And by the way, Olivers-slave, he does like yours & makes these noises a lot when he's alone. I sometimes feel guilty & wonder if he misses the colony and is trying to call them.


----------



## tate (Jan 17, 2010)

Lions said:


> Ah, and by the way, my only issue with black animals is that they are much harder to photograph.


Same here!


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Im really surprised by all this black cat stuff, I used to think they were the most popular. When I picked up my gal there were supposed to be a black and a mackerel kitty and I wanted the black, but the black one was already adopted when I got there.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Black cats are wonderfully lucky! I know my life has improved ten fold since I got Ninja. I have always wanted a black cat because at work I've never met one with a bad temperament. Sadly, they are a dime a dozen in the shelters around here as no one wants them. Pity. 

have you husband read this thread.


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 18, 2010)

Here on the Isle of Man (UK) a black cat crossing your path is considered good luck not bad.


----------



## Quartermutt (Jun 23, 2010)

If black cats are bad luck, I'm in trouble! I have four blacks. The only bad luck I have with them about is tripping over them, black cats at night on dark tiles are a major trip hazard!


----------



## snowdrop23jane (Feb 6, 2010)

Why not think of it this way 
If you adopt a loyal loving black cat they will protect you from evil as they will be on your side.
Midnight is a baby and loves cuddles and her tummy being stroked, we had a black cat before her called jase who was tempermental but still very loyal and protective.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Reading this thread brought me to tears. For one week now I have been bottle feeding 4 precious all black kittens and a black and white bicolor. To think that someone might not want them because of the color of their fur is devestating. Each life is precious this has been my mantra since I decided I would take these kittens-otherwise their fate was euthanasia.

Please let your husband knoe that each life is precious and a black cat is no more good or bad luck than any other. They are what you make of them

Leslie


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I LOVE my new black kitten.... he is absolutely beautiful. Tell your hubby it's just a myth! Sheesh!


----------



## April0684 (Sep 5, 2010)

I know some people who believe they are bad luck. I don't believe that for a second as a matter of fact I am on the look out for a black kitten to be a companion for sparrow. I hope to be able to get one soon! I think they are so pretty the black really makes their eyes stand out.


----------

